# Dust in lens, any easy fix?



## Reece Man (Apr 21, 2010)

Just bought a D700 and a 24-70mm. lens. The 24-70 isn't here yet but my roommate has an 80-200mm. lens that he wants to sell. I was inspecting it and discovered that there is a little bit of dust and a single fuzz right in the middle of the element (when I close the aperture down all the way, it's still in view). I cleaned the outside element with Eclipse2 and some swabs but it's obvious that it's all on the inside. Is there any easy fix for it? I think it's behind the first element because it's behind the diaphragm so it's not like it's in the middle of the whole lens. I love this lens and would love to buy it from him but if it's not easy enough to fix I'll seek elsewhere. 

Thank you for ANY help at all.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2010)

No need to fix it...it's not hurting the image quality at all. Seriously. Google "Ken Rockwell + The Flashlight Test", among other articles available on-line. Dust and flecks inside of a lens have almost no impact on lens performance. I know that might be difficult to believe, but it is true in my experience.


----------



## Reece Man (Apr 21, 2010)

That's good to know. If it does become a problem though, is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2010)

Derrel is right.  Dust & dirt on the lens elements will not show up in the images....but it does drive photographers nutty, none the less.  

Yes, it can be cleaned.  The lens would need to be partially disassembled though, and that's not usually recommended for your average tinkerer.  You could send it into a Nikon service center and have them do it though.


----------



## Reece Man (Apr 22, 2010)

It is annoying haha but if I can't see it on my pictures then I won't sweat it.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 22, 2010)

For a good test get a light and shine it through your lens back, and just take a look at how much dust is really in there. The average high quality lens is absolutely filthy.

Learn to ignore it. You'll live a longer, happier and wealthier life.


----------



## Reece Man (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought the lens. Shoots great. It focused slow in my room but hopefully it'll work faster outside. I'm taking it out for a shoot today.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, just blow it out.


----------

